# More Electrical Confusion



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

As I start working towards a new power supply and driver's stations, I'm also cleaning up my lap timer/counter systems. I use the Slot Race Manager system because I can use some of the stone age computers I still have. So a Pentium 150 (that's MHz, not Ghz) and 32 MB of ram runs and stores the system. The sensors are converted units from Auto World drag strips and the lights are Xmas tree lights. Don't use the LED lights, they do not have enough red spectrum and the sensors don't "see" them. Everything is connected via 25 pin parallel port (see...old hardware). The SRM has the ability to turn the track power on and off, and that's my next addition. A simple solid state relay will do the trick. I'm specing out a Kyoto SSR that can handle up to 220 volts at 40 Amps. My power supply can generate 0-30 Volts DC and the amperage is adjustable from 0-20 Amps. Given that I race everything under the sun, am I overkilling the amp rating on the relay? They sell units rated 110 volts at 10 Amps. My concern is "spike" current draw popping the breaker at 10 Amps. Here's a pic of the 10 Amp version.










What does everyone else use? I'm starting miss my old Gralab timer the deeper I get into this. But I'm a tech guy, so I have to tinker.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't help you, but I would be very interested too ! I'm currently thinking of adding this behaviour on my track(s), and I never figured it out. Every laptimer is speaking about "relays" with no real clue (at least for a total electric beginner like me )


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

once you get up and running, you will love it.
your not ovrkilling the amps
your fuses should be on each lane, based on what you said, I would a 5amp fuse(circuit breaker) per lane should work.

I like the circuit breaker as you can simply reset it!
save money and time over replacing fuses.

many guys also just lights and light sensors.
I like the dead sections myself. 

being able to see fast laps, avg laps, and etc. make tuning the cars easier!


----------

